# Handgun #4 Now Shipping - G27



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adding a .40 to the collection finally, I have about half the money saved, the rest is coming in my paycheck this Friday. Went to grabagun.com found a very low price for the G27 - 477.00 and plus a free shipping online coupon, thats the price plus the $30 transfer fee totalling the gun at 507.00 (way better than 529.99+tax at the gun store in my town)
Cant wait for the new ccw gun to come


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck, be safe, glad you finally got it..............

RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Good luck, be safe, glad you finally got it..............
> 
> RCG


Yeah been waiting forever, I will be safe, not like those idiots on youtube who let it flip out of their hand


----------

